

How Complex Systems Fail [pdf] - ironchief
http://www.ctlab.org/documents/How%20Complex%20Systems%20Fail.pdf

======
greenyoda
This has already been posted several times:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/How%20Comple...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/How%20Complex%20Systems%20Fail%20\[pdf\])

